# Ooops >.<



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I have double checked my female cage twice and with my friend who is really good at sexing mice. They are definatly all females. 
My latest newbie who I got on the 8th, seems she was pregnant when I got her. I caught her killing one today and had to put it to sleep..
They are 7 days old and teeny tiny. I think i have 3 girls and 6 boys but I'm not sure.. I can't get a picture of them so I'm waiting till
their nipples can be seen to sex them. I will probably keep 2 girls and find loving pet homes for the others. 
I'm a bit annoyed as she is quite young at the moment she is getting a lot of help from the other females. But I am hoping to get some mesh and make a container cage as I think she might well be stressed by having the other females in with her?


557024_217130078409855_1096195397_n by hesiber, on Flickr


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would definatly take the other ladies out and put them in their own cage if you can. Also those babies are not pictured at 7 days....cause at 7 days they would have some fur. They do appear pied though. I would guess more like 4 days old.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I did think it was a bit strange. My friend said she thinks they are 7 days because they have more developed ears. She has bred show mice so I figured she knows more than me. I've heard squeeking for 3 days but did not think anything of it. I have not been handeling them as much after the move as I'm trying to unpack. Mum killed one of the babies. I had to put it to sleep which was horrible. But it was kinder to the poor baby that was struggeling to breath. 
They are all moving around I'm not sure what i have sex wise as I am not good at telling them apart at this age.

Edit: I have a storage container but I have no wire mesh. I can't put them in there because otherwise they will sufercate.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd agree with Candycorn, they look healthy and therefore only around 4 days. The only way you could have 7 day olds looking like that is if they were runts, which would be evident in poor body conditions. Which they aren't. : )

Could you pick up some hardware cloth tomorrow? And zip ties. You can convert that storage bin no problem.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Unfortunatly I can't. I have no idea where to get hardware cloth from and I can't drive (I live in the middle of nowhere litrally). I think I'm going to have to punch a lot of holes in the lid of the box, do you think that would be ok?

Am certain on 2 girls and at least 1 boy but uncertain on the rest of the litter as it's hard to tell (for me)...

Babies today:

292454_217516678371195_422878074_n by hesiber, on Flickr


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If the other girls havn't nommed any by now, it's probably fine. The pied one in the front is looking scrawny. Sure you can't ID the males? With 6 boys, it would be really beneficial to the three girls to remove at least 2.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about remiving the other does, they're obviously fine together. As Frizzle said, if they were going to eat any they would have done by now.

They are worryingly skinny though, particularly the one at the front. What are you feeding the dam?


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

They have store brand mouse food. They were doing fine on it but I wasn't expecting a pregnant mouse as I'd of fed a higher quality food. I'm not really sure what I can do. They are really tiny and I am concerned. Mum is a bit on the thin side too.  
I've never had such a skinny litter of pinkeys. I had babies when I was young and they were always fat. Any advice on what to do would be really apeciated as this really was a suprised. I don't want ot take the other females out if it's going to stress mum as they are helping her ALOT! Looking after the babies for her while she eats and also cleaning the bedding for her.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> If the other girls havn't nommed any by now, it's probably fine. The pied one in the front is looking scrawny. Sure you can't ID the males? With 6 boys, it would be really beneficial to the three girls to remove at least 2.


What do you mean remove? There were 10 babies but mum half killed one last night so I had to put it in the freezer as it was bleeding to death. I definatly can't ID them I'm not experianced enough.

Edit: Never mind... I spoke to my friend on the phone and she helped me sex them all. She said she is pretty sure 3 girls 6 boys which is what I thought and that boys tend to be greedy and because it's such a large litter the girls are scrawny. She surgested I could cull 3 boys to make it easier on mum. I've done it... I feel a bit sick after doing it but I did it.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Time to add scrambled eggs and such. I'm not sure if the mother will get her fair share but hopefully she will.

Remove is a kinder word for cull. : / Mum might be realizing her babies are unwell. Though I don't know what the others look like, the one in front is, as already said, very tiny.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel really sad about having to do it, had a little cry. It's not something I'd normally do. But mum is a bit on the skinny side and the babies were too so I think it was for the best..


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

ArchNL said:


> I feel really sad about having to do it, had a little cry. It's not something I'd normally do. But mum is a bit on the skinny side and the babies were too so I think it was for the best..


I'm sorry you've had to deal with something so upsetting, especially as the pregnancy was not your decision in the first place. I can only assure you that you have done the right thing, although I'm sure you know that already. It's so much better for a few to slip away quickly than for the whole litter to suffer xxx


> I don't want ot take the other females out if it's going to stress mum as they are helping her ALOT! Looking after the babies for her while she eats and also cleaning the bedding for her.


Yeah, definitely leave them together if they're all happy and looking after the babies together.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So the litter size is now 3 males 3 females? Don't be too hard on yourself, you've done the right thing to help the other babies, besides that males are really hard to sell/adopt as pets. I hope that they start fattening up for your soon!


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks I know it was for the best but it still made me feel horrible especially as I had my daugher hold them for a few seconds whil I put the others in the cage after sexing them and deciding which ones not to cull, she was singing rocka bye baby, had to make her go to her room while I did it. I have one home possibly 2 and I may keep all the females. I haven't decided yet.. I'm planning on making a bin cage which would happily house all the females.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> So the litter size is now 3 males 3 females? Don't be too hard on yourself, you've done the right thing to help the other babies, besides that males are really hard to sell/adopt as pets. I hope that they start fattening up for your soon!


Yes it's 3 males and 3 females (we think we are a bit unsure on one but think it is a girl as I could not get a very good pic after quite a few atempts).


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Babies are doing a bit better today and mum seems more like herself. I have given her the bread in milk today in a yougert pot. They had a few crackers last night between them as I read tehy could have those and I brought some egg so I can do some scrambled egg as well.


----------

